# bernard van dieren



## norman bates

i've read interesting stuff on this composer that was very respected by schoenberg, busoni and other composers and was considered a sort of genius by peter warlock. But until now i have not listen to any of his works, so i'd like to have some suggestion...


----------



## emiellucifuge

I feel proud to see a dutch composer mentioned. 

I confess I havent heard much of his music, but he has left a profound influence on dutch music up to the present day.


----------



## norman bates

emiellucifuge, about dutch composers i absolutely love the symphonies of Matthijs Vermeulen, incredibly underrated musician


----------



## Five and Dime

Apparently this is big news for Van Dieren fans:









I'm curious to hear what other people think about it and/or the composer.


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

Here's a 1983 performance of the "Chinese" Symphony (not such great sound quality, unfortunately):






I find the orchestral writing quite impressive, if perhaps a little thematically amorphous. The vocal writing seems rather less interesting to me though. The Wikipedia entry on van Dieren notes the influence of Delius on the composer, which I can hear quite clearly here, as well as that of the Viennese modernists. I would say he's certainly a composer who deserves rather more recognition; I'm guessing that one of the reasons for his neglect would be a matter of being in the wrong place at a given time. London (where he spent most of his composing life) at that time doesn't strike me as perhaps the most receptive environment for someone of van Dieren's stylistic leanings.


----------



## Pugg

Five and Dime said:


> Apparently this is big news for Van Dieren fans:
> 
> View attachment 91119
> 
> 
> I'm curious to hear what other people think about it and/or the composer.


Me to, never heard from the man even he is from my homeland.


----------



## Five and Dime

So I have listened to the Chinese Symphony, etc. Here are some first impressions.

- nothing Chinese about it, as far as sound is concerned
- some have suggested it is a little amorphous; but I would call it trippy in a relaxed and gentle way
- I think there is some choral singing in every movement, including the first
- the chorus and/or soloists are also not terribly pushy

Comparable works and/or composers? Maybe Delius. Maybe Langgaard. Koechlin? Not sure, really. 

Overall, I give it a "good", but not "excellent" or even "very good". But I can see how other people might like it more. And it may well grow on me.

The other works on the disk are also good – particularly Topers' Tropes: 'Les Propos des Beuveurs'.

Check it out! It's certainly worth a listen.


----------



## Pugg

Five and Dime said:


> So I have listened to the Chinese Symphony, etc. Here are some first impressions.
> 
> - nothing Chinese about it, as far as sound is concerned
> - some have suggested it is a little amorphous; but I would call it trippy in a relaxed and gentle way
> - I think there is some choral singing in every movement, including the first
> - the chorus and/or soloists are also not terribly pushy
> 
> Comparable works and/or composers? Maybe Delius. Maybe Langgaard. Koechlin? Not sure, really.
> 
> Overall, I give it a "good", but not "excellent" or even "very good". But I can see how other people might like it more.
> 
> The other works on the disk are also good - particularly Topers' Tropes: 'Les Propos des Beuveurs'.
> 
> Check it out! It's certainly worth a listen.


You are to kind, thank you very much.


----------

